# 8/4 Pensacola Beach pier



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I actually made it to the pier before daylight this morning. After finishing my 3 naps on the walk out to the end, the sun was just peeping up.

Bait out at the end was LYs and a few small hardtails...and tons of big hardtails running around. Later in the morning, way inshore, cigs, baby bos and some Spanish sardines showed up. LYs didn't like my ribbon rig this morning and didn't like my sabiki rig either...so I made a snatch rig with a 1oz bank sinker and 2 red treble hooks. Got plenty of live LYs for the remoras to kill because there was very little current and zero kings...then around the tide shift, current started running hard west to east...so when the kings started coming, they came from the east. What they wanted were live LYs.

I have to thank the sharks and the pier cuda, who sacrificed their time to keep chasing kings away and saving the lives of many of those live LYs that mean old kings were about to eat. !#@%*...between the sharks, cuda, remoras and big ladyfish, it's a wonder any of us hooked up...I got one small king and missed a decent little king.

I guess all that guarding our baits gave the sharks an appetite...and they starting eating the LYs. I finally left about 4pm...but it only took me 2 naps to make it off the pier...but that might be because I left my lunch at home and was starving. 

There's always next week.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Yall still seeing any tarpon or have the petered out?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Yall still seeing any tarpon or have the petered out?


Saw a few yesterday. Had a couple check out my LY on a wire...rerigged with mono and a circle hook and never saw another poon...lol.


----------

